# distochodus



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Is this a rare fish?

I just picked one up, 4 inches.
LFS said it was rare to aquaria due to difficulty to get, but not necessarily due to numbers of existing fish.

So, have you guys ever seen one in your LFS? Anyone here have them?

How much have you seen them going for?

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Tetras111.jpg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are relatively rare, and are expensive. Most lfs won't even bother with them unless special ordered. Can reach 12+ inches and need a covered tank, Will not breed in captivity


----------

